# Renner italia



## wepainthouston (Nov 3, 2020)

A cabinet job I just did using Renner Italia for the first time I thought it-sprayed beautiful and leveled great let me know what you guys think. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeMyself (Jun 13, 2021)

How about a dry picture?


----------



## wepainthouston (Nov 3, 2020)

Sorry I don’t have one closeup, I painted the white cabinets as well same product.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks great. What did you spray it with?


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Looks great! I tried a couple of their 1K self sealing finishes a few weeks ago….sprayed beautifully & leveled out great, plus had terrific vertical hang…no thinning necessary when using air driven HVLP gun w/DeVilbiss DeKups. 

Question though….did you spray or brush the cabinet boxes? Just curious as to whether it’s brushable or not. I didn’t think to test out brushing..


----------



## wepainthouston (Nov 3, 2020)

Gentlemen,

This was also a 1K product in 30 sheen sprayed with capspray 115 and i think #3 needle?

And yes boxes were sprayed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Redux said:


> Looks great! I tried a couple of their 1K self sealing finishes a few weeks ago….sprayed beautifully & leveled out great, plus had terrific vertical hang…no thinning necessary when using air driven HVLP gun w/DeVilbiss DeKups.
> 
> Question though….did you spray or brush the cabinet boxes? Just curious as to whether it’s brushable or not. I didn’t think to test out brushing..


Yeah, having the option to brush out the boxes with the same product can be pretty important.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

I recently sprung for a gallon of Renner primer 643 1k and I was really impressed with how well it laid down when spraying vertically with an airless and a 410 tip. Laid down better than anything I've ever sprayed with an airless. Have a gallon of 851 top coat on the way and can't wait to try it out.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

does anyone know if renner support their product tinting on gennex colorants?


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> does anyone know if renner support their product tinting on gennex colorants?


Not sure but I'd love to find out. It'd be great to be able to have some tinted here locally instead of having to order everything pre-tinted.


----------



## BrioPainters (Jan 27, 2018)

I’ve been experimenting with the Italian 1/2k poly products as well. In my case, I can only get Milesi locally but did a cab job last month and the results were good…new cabinetry primed with Stix, top coated with Milesi 1k poly, 30 sheen, sprayed with a tritech T5, 410 ff tip @ 1700ish psi. Verticals sprayed as well. Had one sag but it was totally my fault. Overall, I really liked the product.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

BrioPainters said:


> I’ve been experimenting with the Italian 1/2k poly products as well. In my case, I can only get Milesi locally but did a cab job last month and the results were good…new cabinetry primed with Stix, top coated with Milesi 1k poly, 30 sheen, sprayed with a tritech T5, 410 ff tip @ 1700ish psi. Verticals sprayed as well. Had one sag but it was totally my fault. Overall, I really liked the product.


Looks great. Curious though for new cabinetry why you decided to go with Stix as your primer? What kind of wood?


----------



## BrioPainters (Jan 27, 2018)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Looks great. Curious though for new cabinetry why you decided to go with Stix as your primer? What kind of wood?


Thanks!!

New cabs. Solid maple. No tannin (tested Stix on the back of a couple of pieces first) bleed and I couldn’t get any of Milesi primers due to “ongoing supply chain issues” plus didn’t have time to order anything online so I kinda had to use what I had at my disposal. I love oil and shellac primers but I don’t like spraying those in occupied homes and my oil dedicated sprayer (Graco 395, not my favorite fine finish rig) managed to walk off a job site a few weeks ago when I was on lunch. Been to cheap to buy another oil dedicated sprayer since then. I won’t run oil through any of my WB sprayers. Gotta love commercial job sites. 

just curious what you would have used in absence of the manufacturer’s recommended prime coat if you had found yourself in my shoes. I think the Stix did great, adhesion was awesome and no tannin bleed whatsoever so I’m not too worried about any call backs but I’m always fishing for more knowledge in the primer world and am admittedly still learning about cabs, especially new cabs.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

BrioPainters said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> New cabs. Solid maple. No tannin (tested Stix on the back of a couple of pieces first) bleed and I couldn’t get any of Milesi primers due to “ongoing supply chain issues” plus didn’t have time to order anything online so I kinda had to use what I had at my disposal. I love oil and shellac primers but I don’t like spraying those in occupied homes and my oil dedicated sprayer (Graco 395, not my favorite fine finish rig) managed to walk off a job site a few weeks ago when I was on lunch. Been to cheap to buy another oil dedicated sprayer since then. I won’t run oil through any of my WB sprayers. Gotta love commercial job sites.
> 
> just curious what you would have used in absence of the manufacturer’s recommended prime coat if you had found yourself in my shoes. I think the Stix did great, adhesion was awesome and no tannin bleed whatsoever so I’m not too worried about any call backs but I’m always fishing for more knowledge in the primer world and am admittedly still learning about cabs, especially new cabs.


 I here ya about spraying solvents on site. Nothing wrong with Stix if you're not worried about tannin bleed. Although, I would probably reach for the Aqualock first, because of the quicker recoat time.. I don't do a lot of new stock, but if I did would be tempted to try out the ML Cambell stuff.


----------



## BrioPainters (Jan 27, 2018)

finishesbykevyn said:


> I here ya about spraying solvents on site. Nothing wrong with Stix if you're not worried about tannin bleed. Although, I would probably reach for the Aqualock first, because of the quicker recoat time.. I don't do a lot of new stock, but if I did would be tempted to try out the ML Cambell stuff.
> View attachment 114154


Awesome. Thanks for the tip. I may try that sometime.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2019)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> does anyone know if renner support their product tinting on gennex colorants?


Yes we have been tinting and selling the renner products with genex colorants with no issues only great results at the Catalina Paint store in Thousand Oaks


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

BrioPainters said:


> I’ve been experimenting with the Italian 1/2k poly products as well. In my case, I can only get Milesi locally but did a cab job last month and the results were good…new cabinetry primed with Stix, top coated with Milesi 1k poly, 30 sheen, sprayed with a tritech T5, 410 ff tip @ 1700ish psi. Verticals sprayed as well. Had one sag but it was totally my fault. Overall, I really liked the product.


Those look GREAT!


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

wepainthouston said:


> Sorry I don’t have one closeup, I painted the white cabinets as well same product.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From What I can see they look terrific!


----------



## wepainthouston (Nov 3, 2020)

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrioPainters (Jan 27, 2018)

jennifertemple said:


> Those look GREAT!


Thank you!


----------

